# The tortoise table site



## Houdini Hutchings (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is OK and have happy torts today. I have a link that everyone should look at it's got long lists of foods that you can/can't feed the tortoises which will save you money plus lots of other cool information for new owner. I e gaine lots of knowledge from this site. 
https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/tortoise-diet/#.XJDT92mnw0N


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for reminding us of that site. We DO share that link with folks here all the time.


----------



## Houdini Hutchings (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes I found it very helpful and I've learnt alot from there


----------



## RosemaryDW (Mar 19, 2019)

One thing to remember about that site is that it was developed by and for UK owners. It's a great resource but others may not be able to research plants from their home locations very well. For those owners we try to help in other ways. 

Always a good place to start!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 19, 2019)

Realize also that there is NO justification for many of their cautions, i.e. no source cited. It is literally no better than my saying something like

Caution, do Not feed wiggle leaf plants, because they have strange sounding chemicals in them. We don't know why these should be cause for alarm, but we are alarmed.

At least one very specific example of the chicken little nature of their cautions regards rose petals. They suggest Do not feed, when you seek the greater detail, it indicates that florist roses have preservatives in them. So the first impression is that roses are not okay to feed.

In fact rose petals and rose hips are great food items. You just have to be aware of their source. Like from your own backyard, they should be good, unless you sprayed them, or your gardener did.

They advise on the side of caution so far they seek you live in a cave.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Mar 19, 2019)

Will said:


> Realize also that there is NO justification for many of their cautions, i.e. no source cited. It is literally no better than my saying something like
> 
> Caution, do Not feed wiggle leaf plants, because they have strange sounding chemicals in them. We don't know why these should be cause for alarm, but we are alarmed.
> 
> ...



Well, they are least have their own robust database, right now to this user, you’re just a dude named @Will.  

I know exactly what you mean Will but there is too much conflicting food information out there for new owners as it is. The Tortoise Table site doesn’t just have the database; they have lists of common plants to grow in the UK; and their own forum, where they answer more specific food questions. The site can get owners familiar with safe foods that are likely to grow around them and once they are comfortable as beginners, they can start comparing recommendations from long-term owners here to what’s in the Tortoise Table and making new choices.

You know I’ll feed my Russian near anything, but I don’t recommend that approach to new owners. Most new owners are highly risk averse; the Tortoise Table is imperfect but it fills a legitimate need for them.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh, also, welcome @Houdini Hutchings! We don’t always have conflicting opinions here but enough to bring a little excitement into your day!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 19, 2019)

I do find the tortoise table rather conservative but for new owners I think it's a good resource/starting point.


----------



## Houdini Hutchings (Mar 20, 2019)

I respect all opinions and can see all points made. Thanks for the welcome everyone has been very helpful and friendly.


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 3, 2019)

Houdini Hutchings said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is OK and have happy torts today. I have a link that everyone should look at it's got long lists of foods that you can/can't feed the tortoises which will save you money plus lots of other cool information for new owner. I e gaine lots of knowledge from this site.
> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/tortoise-diet/#.XJDT92mnw0N


Such a great help. Thanks for the info


----------



## Houdini Hutchings (Apr 3, 2019)

There is a Tortoise table app on android. You can use it for free to find out and check if a plant or flower or cacti is safe. If you are interested.


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 3, 2019)

Houdini Hutchings said:


> There is a Tortoise table app on android. You can use it for free to find out and check if a plant or flower or cacti is safe. If you are interested.


Thank you but I have an iphone.


----------



## Houdini Hutchings (Apr 3, 2019)

There maybe one on there but I don't have an iPhone so not sure what the equivalent is to Google play store on iPhone.


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 3, 2019)

Houdini Hutchings said:


> There is a Tortoise table app on android. You can use it for free to find out and check if a plant or flower or cacti is safe. If you are interested.


I did go to the tortoise table website and found it very helpful with lots of explanations. Thanks.


----------



## Houdini Hutchings (Apr 3, 2019)

Just checked there is a totoise table app on iTunes and its free


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 3, 2019)

Houdini Hutchings said:


> Just checked there is a totoise table app on iTunes and its free


Thanks I'll get it.


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 3, 2019)

I use it, although it's too conservative, especially for redfoots ... many of the foods cautioned against are done so without adequate (or sometimes any) reasoning.

Jamie


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 3, 2019)

They’re usually pretty good at explaining why they don’t recommend something as food. Others may not agree, but they do put their reasoning.

They take a “better to be safe than sorry” approach which I cannot disagree with... especially in today’s litigious world. Better to be safe than be sued!

They are also British and cater for the diets of those species most common here in the the UK - The Testudo. This happens to work out OK for Sulcatas and Leopards, but they don’t pretend to cater for omnivores like redfoots.

While there are some things I disagree with personally, I will stick with TTT recommendation for newbies. It’s one thing me knowing what’s safe after 40 years; it’s quite another confusing a newbie with conflicting information.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 3, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> Well, they are least have their own robust database, right now to this user, you’re just a dude named @Will.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean Will but there is too much conflicting food information out there for new owners as it is. The Tortoise Table site doesn’t just have the database; they have lists of common plants to grow in the UK; and their own forum, where they answer more specific food questions. The site can get owners familiar with safe foods that are likely to grow around them and once they are comfortable as beginners, they can start comparing recommendations from long-term owners here to what’s in the Tortoise Table and making new choices.
> 
> You know I’ll feed my Russian near anything, but I don’t recommend that approach to new owners. Most new owners are highly risk averse; the Tortoise Table is imperfect but it fills a legitimate need for them.


I'm not confident at identifying safe foods even after 5 years so I do like to check with them if I find a possible new food that isn't on the caresheets.
I am also probably over cautious and don't like taking risks with my tort, so it has been a great help to me.


----------



## Houdini Hutchings (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, not been on for a while due to being ill and Easter holidays. My tort is growing well. She's adapted a rather teenage like attitude to life but that's fine as I didn't get her as a pet to be handled. I prefer to watch and only handle when I need to weigh her or bath her or to take her outside.

I'm at a point now that I don't rely on my TTT app as much and I have build confidence with foods now. She's very fussy eater. One day she wants dandelions next day wo t touch them lol so I have no choice but to experiment with her.


----------

